
Do you code complex Arduino projects? Use Arli to search/install libs - kigster
https://github.com/kigster/arli
======
kigster
Really, I’m looking for any feedback using this tool to manage Arduino
libraries for any project. I do not use their Aweful IDE, and much prefer
Clion, although CMake is its own beast :)

I hit a wall while building a project with more than ten libraries, and so
having to keep track of them all by hand, download and manually rename the
folders, has been a nightmare.

Arli solves that by reading an Aifile - a yaml file that can see supplied with
any project. Arli then installs all libs in the proper locations, while also
figuring out the name of the library folder.

